# Here's a couple of LotR cartoons



## Caerdrath (Dec 28, 2004)

Let me know what ya think, a mate Cassie gave these to me, just tought i'd pass on the wealth...and pant-wettingly good humour


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 28, 2004)

Heh heh. Amusing.


----------



## Saucy (Dec 29, 2004)

heh  gd artwork.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the Japanese cartoon art style, but they're still funny.


----------



## Helm (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry about my criticism, but i dont get what is funny. Neither do Legolas or Aragorn act that dumb.


----------



## Caerdrath (Jan 9, 2005)

lol, s'ok.....i guess its just funny because its got so many hidden meanings in the two cartoons...see if ya can guess 'em all... LOL


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2005)

Helm said:


> Neither do Legolas or Aragorn act that dumb.



That's partly why they're funny. Caerdrath already said the other reason why, so I won't repeat it.


----------

